# X748 or X495 ?



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Interested in your thoughts/opinions: -

I recently purchased at the "right" price s/h a X748 3cyl Yanmar diesel 4x4 62" cutting deck @ 693hrs in great condition & runs so sweet I reckon it will outlast me.

As luck would have it, now in lieu of cash payment/exhange for some earthmoving work for someone doing it "hard" I've been offered an "inherited" X495 3cyl Yanmar diesel 54" deck with only 161hrs in pristine/as new condition & (although they're no use to me) fitted with aux hydraulics/Cat 1 limited 3PL.

Now the question, as I'll only keep one, which is the better machine & why ?


----------

